# CCO Haul . . .



## Whitney (Dec 6, 2008)

Post Haste Eyeshadow
Lark About Pigment
Mutiny Pigment
Tea Time Pigment
Pen N Pink Eyeshadow
Bobbie Brown Eyeshadow (I forget the name)
Layin Low Paint Pot
Rollickin' Paint Pot
Perky Paint Pot
Cash Flow Paint Pot
Time & Space Eyeshadow
Bobbie Brown Navy Eyeshadow
Bobbie Brown Nectar Blush
Sweetness Blush
Bobbie Brown Pale Pink Blush
Classic Dame Mattene


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 6, 2008)

Yummy!! I can't post my CCO stuff from today...It will make me realize how much I spent LOL

Great great stuff


----------



## JessicaSarahS (Dec 6, 2008)

Which CCO was this?


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow very very nice.  See I have to go back soon to mine because I swear I don't remember them having paint pots.


----------



## Whitney (Dec 10, 2008)

It was the CCO in Sevierville, TN


----------



## jdechant (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow...great haul!!


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow all the good stuff!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 10, 2008)

the cco at Potomac Mills (in VA) sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but its better than nothing lol

nice haul. i looooove pigments. they're my HG.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 10, 2008)

really nice haul


----------



## n_c (Dec 10, 2008)

Lucky girl! You got some great stuff


----------



## LilyD0m (Dec 10, 2008)

geeeez...u have no idea how bad a would like to have a cco here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ur new goddies are soooooooooooooooooooo pretty!!! i luv those paint pots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy it chica!


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 10, 2008)

NICEE you got some great sutff


----------



## Kimber (Dec 16, 2008)

very nice. The green paint pot is waving to my wallet. Uh oh.


----------



## lushious_lips (Dec 16, 2008)

Enjoy.


----------



## nunu (Dec 16, 2008)

amazing haulage! wish i had a cco close by!
enjoy!!


----------



## icesng (Dec 16, 2008)

nice haul! Enjoy!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice haul! I like the pigments and the paint pots!


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 17, 2008)

nice haul! enjoy~


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 2, 2012)

nice haul, love the pigges and blush


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 11, 2012)

Great haul!


----------



## Debbs (Oct 11, 2012)

I found the 189 Mac Brush for $29.50 plus tax at the Sunrise Sawgrass CCO inside Saks Fifth Ave. It was love at first site. I goggled it when I got home. Today I used it with my Mineralized Skinfinish in Deep Dark. Pt blends very well IMO. I plan to try it with the mineralized foundation I recently got at that same CCO. I think its a great multipurpose brush.


----------



## pearrlkitten (Oct 11, 2012)

Great haul! I like the pigments you got


----------



## quidproquo (Oct 14, 2012)

Damn, I wish I could find great stuff like that at my CCO.  Every time I go, they don't have nice piggies or shadows.  Lucky girl!


----------



## quidproquo (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry, quick question:  does anyone know if CCO has a website?  Probably not, but just wondering.


----------



## Mira111 (Oct 14, 2012)

Ahhh I wish I had a CCO!!! Those are great picks!


----------

